# Cruel practices behind every day products



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

This might end up being a very broad question, so just answer what you want and leave the rest.
I've been thinking recently about all the products out there that have cruel practices behind them- chocolate and child labor, animal products and cuelty on factory farms, all sorts of things from china and unfair work conditions, shoes, toasters, clothes, computers, animal testing... You get the point. It's everywhere.

How do you sort this all out?
Is it possible, or even helpful, to boycott all the companies that take advantage of those unfair conditions?
What else is there to do? I'm sure there are organizations that fight many of these practices. Is donating to those organizations helpful?
What other industries and companies support horribly unfair practices?

If, hypothetically, I try to boycott Nike, what if the other shoes I buy are just as bad? Or, what if the companies I find that are good on the human rights front, all use leather? These are the questions swimming around in my mind. Once I learn that Nike uses unfair labor practices, I can't just stop there and boycott Nike. But how far should I go?
Is it better to use my money to buy fair alternatives, or to donate to organizations who are trying to make a change?

There are some changes that are easy- for example, we have a brand of fair trade coffee we like, and that's all we buy. But other stuff- how do you even start, and determine what is worth the effort? It's really overwhelming sometimes, so I sort of put my head in the sand and go about my life. But that can't be the right thing to do.


----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

I struggle with this a lot. I am vegan and therefore reflect that in what I buy. My family is also VERY active in our local gay marriage rights movement and we, like many in Minnesota, boycotted Target recently. It seems like often no matter what I do( or buy) there is always something going on with many of the companies we purchase products from. What to do? We keep informed. And I prepare myself to be disappointed sometimes. It takes a lot of reading, but I find that facebook helps. I've found a few local groups that I share values with and they tend to keep me informed on what's going on in the world and my community. It's tiring sometimes, and I have to keep reminding myself that what I chose to buy, or not buy for that matter, really does make a difference. Also being an example for others and telling people about unfair labor practices and treatment of animals helps.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

OP, I have no answers. (Although New Balance sells vegan running shoes that are at least 70% made in USA, so maybe that will help some, until we find out that they pass on half their profits to some utterly horrifying group...) I wonder the same things. It takes way too much time to research all these things, and then you have to verify that it's not just some random rumor or misunderstanding. I have NO idea what Ravensong13 is talking about with Target. I shopped there several times in the past month, and now I'm wondering....


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ravensong13*
> 
> It takes a lot of reading, but I find that facebook helps. I've found a few local groups that I share values with and they tend to keep me informed on what's going on in the world and my community.


 That's a really good idea- I'll look for some fb groups to keep me informed.

It's so hard,but I'm glad I'm not the only one "overthinking" this. I don't want to avoid one bad company but buy from another because of it.


----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swd12422*
> I have NO idea what Ravensong13 is talking about with Target. I shopped there several times in the past month, and now I'm wondering....


Target made a large contribution to the campaign of Tom Emmer for Governor of Minnesota. Tom Emmer is anti- marriage equality and made a very sad comment about the fact that some other countries practices of executing gays and lesbians is more morally correct than the United States. There was a HUGE movement here to boycott Target until an apology was made.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy cow! I totally missed that. Thanks for cluing me in.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I was talking to DH about this the other day...it seems like every store/product has something "wrong" with it. If we boycotted everyone that we disagree with morally we'd have very little left...it's sad, really.

I'm not a fan of Target because of their view on veterans...but I REFUSE to shop at Walmart so, in my town at least, it's the lesser of two evils.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Target because of their view on veterans...but I REFUSE to shop at Walmart so, in my town at least, it's the lesser of two evils.


I'm not sure what Target/Vetrans issues you are referring to, but I know the ones I have read about have been shown to be Hoaxs/Urban Legends:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/target.asp

I don't consider the Salvation Army to be a Veteran organization, lol. The VFW (Veterans of Foreign Wars) though, consider Target to be supportive of Veterans.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


This makes me feel better


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> I was talking to DH about this the other day...it seems like every store/product has something "wrong" with it. If we boycotted everyone that we disagree with morally we'd have very little left...it's sad, really.


I was feeling like that a few years ago, too. And now, it's pretty much true! I just don't really shop anywhere. I don't buy new clothes except for this one local company that sells organic clothes (and makes them locally too). I hardly ever eat food that comes in a package, all just local stuff and make stuff from scratch. The packaged things I buy I try and carefully resource (chocolate, coconut, butter and some meat that I can't get locally). I don't find that I really need anything from Target anymore. I can get so much online. I guess I just wanted to say that I used to feel sad about it, but it is reality and now I just buy less stuff, which is better anyway!


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

I get totally overwhelmed by this and have come to rely on Good Guide as a cheat sheet of sorts. (http://www.goodguide.com/) They rate companies based on toxins, environmental practices and employee treatment. Or are you looking for something mre comprehensive? I know they are working hard to expand their database.
Looking forward to hearing other ideas!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So, for fun this morning, I went to Google and searched "Boycott" and then whatever product came to mind.

There's a freaking boycott for almost anything.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Aaaah one of my favourite topics.

You do the best that you can within the means that you have.

I do the best by truly minimalising, thrift stores (recycle) and eating locally grown stuff.

So where food is involved - I volunteer at a local farm




I v. v. v. rarely buy any processed foods which includes icecream.



I eat what's grown in our local urban farm or what is available in our coop and local asian farmers market where things are cheaper because they are not organic. But some of those farmers follow organic practises without buying the organic label.



So for instance I rarely drink coffee or tea even though I would love to drink more. Same with things like bananas. So stuff that is not indigenous to our country like banana, coffee I have them rarely.



I eat seasonal. I do not like canned stuff so I havent eaten tomatoes since summer. We are gorging on squash these days and so far we have eaten ten different kinds of squash this season. I rarely eat meat, soy. We rarely eat out.


I do simple cleaning products - for house and body.

Almost everything else I get at the thrift store, so that even if I cant not buy stuff I want to avoid, at least I am recycling.

I avoid as many stores as possible - not just walmart or target. Because almost all stores are contributing in some way.

By being so stringent I educate people around me for standing up for what I believe in.

Makes life really difficult I would say. However choosing to be a minimalist and having little money really helps with making life choices.

I drive the least I can. We take a lot more public transport.

I read a lot of 'underground' media (to really understand that no matter what no corporation is 'clean' no matter what the corporation is) and take part in as many issues that I can part in.

I am really concerned about the affects that my buying power has on other poor people in other countries. It is my demand that is forcing other countries to suffer. So I try to consume as little as possible.

its not easy trying to live a 'non hurtful' life. and on a budget too. along with time.


----------



## bluebackpacks (Nov 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfcmama*
> 
> I get totally overwhelmed by this and have come to rely on Good Guide as a cheat sheet of sorts. (http://www.goodguide.com/) They rate companies based on toxins, environmental practices and employee treatment.












The Good Guide is my handbook for daily living.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

for me this is what i use to figure out. 



 to have my thinking cap on all the time.

for instance why is banana - which never grows out here only priced less than a $1 a pound, or coffee around $10 on average. it does not make sense. how can a tshirt cost $5 - or for that matter a radio for $4.99


----------

